# REC--Peach Whirligigs



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

This is one of my favorite recipes during the summer.  It's a great way to use up fresh peaches and smells absolutely incredible when it's baking!

*Peach Whirligigs*

5 large fresh peaches, peeled, pitted and sliced
2 c water
1 ½ c white sugar
2 Tbsp cornstarch
1 1/3 c buttermilk baking mix (like Bisquick)
2 Tbsp white sugar
2 Tbsp butter, melted
1/3 c milk
2 Tbsp butter softened
¼ c white sugar
1 tsp ground cinnamon

Preheat oven to 425F.

In a large saucepan over medium heat, combine peaches, water, 1 ½ c sugar and cornstarch.  Cook, stirring constantly, until mixture boils.  Boil for one minute, then reduce heat to low to keep warm.

In a large bowl, stir together baking mix, 2 Tbsp sugar, melted butter and milk to form a soft dough.  Remove to floured surface and knead 8-10 times.  Roll out into a 9” square.

Spread softened butter over dough.  Combine ¼ c sugar with cinnamon, and sprinkle mixture over dough.  Roll dough into a log shape and cut into six 1 ½” slices.  Pour hot peach mixture into an 8x8” baking dish.  Place roll slices, cut side up, on top of peach mixture.

Bake in preheated oven 20-25 minutes, until puffed and golden.  Serve warm.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 28, 2005)

oh PA this sound perfect!
I can't wait to try it.


----------



## jkath (Jan 29, 2005)

I bet these are so good with a scoop of vanilla ice cream!

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 29, 2005)

2 scoops of ice cream, please :!:


----------

